# 54 Westfield Racycle



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 5, 2015)

I found a 54 Racycle skeleton and I am curious just how many stars I am missing here. I have room for a drum brake and I have a triple speed looking for an excuse to use it. Would it be too precocious if I added them to this bike and finished it like a five star deluxe. I have always wanted one and I am not afraid of taking forever to finish or stumbling on one correct part at a time. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 5, 2015)

This could be a beautiful bike if I copy some of the fifties models I have seen and when I was looking for an example I found New Departure Triple Speeds on several. I think catfish had a perfect one a few years ago that I would like to use as a template

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nos (Oct 5, 2015)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> This could be a beautiful bike if I copy some of the fifties models I have seen and when I was looking for an example I found New Departure Triple Speeds on several. I think catfish had a perfect one a few years ago that I would like to use as a template, W221661 serial and the lock works great i only lost the key for a couple of hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



this is the bike, forgive the multiple personality disorder i have no Idea how to link tapatalk to my desktop and vise versa


----------

